# Wie Gläser wechseln bei Adidas evil eye?



## ILJA (25. Dezember 2004)

hi,
jo, der weihnachtsmann hat mir soon ding untern baum gelegt, leider waren die dunklen gläser drin, fürn winter gänzlich ungeeignet. nun will ich sie wechseln, aber weder in der packung noch im gesammten netz find ich ne anleitung wie das geht. habs schon vorsichtig probiert, aber bevor ich da was kaputtmache frag ich lieber. ich schätze das is bestimmt ganz einfach und ich bin nur zu blöde   
mfg ILJA


----------



## Mjöllnir (25. Dezember 2004)

Vor exakt dem selben Problem stand ich gestern auch   

Du nimmst die Brille in die Hand, hälst sie unten am Rahmen fest und ziehst den oberen teil vom Rahmen nach oben. Mit gleichzeitigem leichten Druck von innen auf's Glas kannst die Scheibe nach vorne entnehmen.

Hoffe es ist verständlich.


Gruß

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (25. Dezember 2004)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=131061


----------



## TAILor (25. Dezember 2004)

wäre deswegen gestern abend auch noch fast ins internet um hier nachzufragen, habs dann aber doch noch hinbekommen. echt lachhafft, dass das nirgens beschrieben ist. ich hoff du hasts hinbekommen, wenn man weiß wie ists echt net schwer


----------



## TAILor (25. Dezember 2004)

ja wichtig! die gläser müssen vorne aus der brille rausspringen! also quasi vom gesicht weg, gegen die fahrtrichtung.


----------



## ILJA (26. Dezember 2004)

habe da auch gleich nochmal ne frage: ich hab die brille in L bekommen. mein kopfumfang beträgt auf höhe der augenbrauen ca. 56 cm. ich habe das gefühl, dass die brille minimal zu groß ist, weil sie etwas weit vorm gesicht aufliegt, ich also meiner meinung nach ein wenig zu viel unten drunter durch gucken kann. weiß zufällig jemand welche maße sich bei der wahl der kleineren größe verändern? bzw. kann mal jemand der die S-größe hat mal seinen kopfumfang messen? ihr würdet mir sehr damit helfen!
mfg ILJA


----------



## Stone2063 (26. Dezember 2004)

Hab auch ne 56 Birne und hab die Evil Eye in S 
Past super wackelt und verrutscht nicht 

Ach das Problem mit den Gläßern hatte ich auch


----------



## Mjöllnir (26. Dezember 2004)

Hab nen 60 ziger Kopfumfang und da passt die L perfekt.

Gruß

Kai


----------

